# cotilla / cotillear /cotilleo



## chics

existe *cotilla* en francés?


----------



## ed-hipo

les ragots, les potins, : el cotilleo
raconter des ragots des potins : cotillear
être une commère : ser un cotilla


----------



## chics

hay diferencia entre *ragots* i *potins*?
se puede usar para lo quehace la prensa del corazón?


----------



## Lezert

pour moi, les "ragots" sont un peu plus méchants, un peu plus médisants que les "potins"
pour la lpresse du coeur, c'est tout à fait adapté


----------



## ed-hipo

ragot es mas lo que se trasmite de boca a boca y que perjuicia a una persona, potin es esa cosa sin importancia que se cuenta por la calle, "la presse rose" usa los dos con maestria me parece


----------



## chics

GRACIAS!!!

otra cosa final, *commère* es para hombres también?


----------



## Lezert

chics said:
			
		

> otra cosa final, *commère* es para hombres también?


 normalement, non,  es muy sexisto ( on peut dire ça?), c'est la forme féminine de compère, mais compère n'a pas le sens  de quelqu'un qui raconte des ragots.
je dis normalement, car on peut quand même l'employer dans le sens de colporteur de ragots pour un homme:
ce type, c'est une vraie commère.


----------



## chics

Lezert said:
			
		

> normalement, non, es muy sexisto ( on peut dire ça?), c'est la forme féminine de compère, mais compère n'a pas le sens de quelqu'un qui raconte des ragots.
> je dis normalement, car on peut quand même l'employer dans le sens de colporteur de ragots pour un homme:
> ce type, c'est une vraie commère.


 
 merci, Lezert!!!​


----------



## chics

Lezert said:
			
		

> normalement, non, es muy sexisto (SEXISTA), c'est la forme féminine de compère, mais compère n'a pas le sens de quelqu'un qui raconte des ragots.
> je dis normalement, car on peut quand même l'employer dans le sens de colporteur de ragots pour un homme:
> ce type, c'est une vraie commère.


 
ah, maintetant moi, je va te aider un peu... oui, tu peut dire ce mot, *sexista*, ça exist!
En espagnol, tous les mots que finissent par *-ista* sont femenins et masculis. Ex.:
- *un* grupo sexist*a*
- *una* ley sexist*a*​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Nous avons aussi: des commérages, des racontars, des fables, des bobards, des on-dit.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## ainamaria

Buenas noches, 
y cotilla en el sentido de alguien que lo quiere saber todo? Independientemente que luego lo vaya a contar o no, alguien que quiere saber todos los detalles sobre algo, como se diría?


----------



## ainamaria

Hola!
Cual sería la traducción de "cotilla" en el sentido de alguien que lo quiere saber todo? Porque creo que "cancanier" y "commère" son mas en el sentido de alguien que habla de los demás. Yo quiero saber si existe alguna palabra para definir al cotilla que pregunta, que quiere saber, independientemente de que después lo cuente o no.

Mil grácias!


----------



## suroeste

Hola !

le premier mot qui me vient à l'esprit est "fouille-merde", mais c'est peut-être un peu fort, quoique très familier. Sinon, "fouineur" ou "fureteur", mais ces mots sont peu usités.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
De acuerdo con lo propuesto por suroeste.

Hola:
Se podría hablar de "curiosité malsaine".


----------



## Begonia123

Hola, por favor cómo traduciríais "vamos a cotillear" y "tengo un cotilleo"


----------



## galizano

Se me ocurre : vamos a cotillear" = *Nous allons "potiner, cancaner*".   "tengo un cotilleo" = J'ai un ragot (algo que contar ?  No estoy seguro de lo último.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Spontanément je dirais :

- On va faire la commère.
- On va jouer les commères.
- J'ai plein de commérages à te raconter/faire.
- Je sais plein de petits potins.

Personnellement je trouve "ragot" trop chargé d'éléments péjoratifs et négatifs. Les potins sont de simples nouvelles qu'on a plaisir à commenter. Les ragots ont un arrière-goût de malveillance que j'ai du mal à supporter.

Tout ça, c'est évidemment très subjectif.

Gévy


----------



## Begonia123

Merci beaucoup.  C'est tres gentil de m' avoir aidé!!!

Begonia


----------

